# Thin white worm--parasite??



## EdmondsAquarium (Sep 1, 2010)

recently, two kribensis died. Before they died, they were in the head upright posture for couple of days. It kinds surprised me since I don't have any fish die for a while. Couple of days ago, I found several very thin white worms swimming in the tank, they are about half to one inch long. I think maybe they are parasites killing my fish. What are they? I don't know where they come from. Anyway, I tried to clean the tank as much as I can. Today, a tetra died, swimming in the same posture as kribensis before death. I'm thinking about doing a taking all fish out and changing all substrate. Man! that's lots of work..... 

Anyway, I know I'm not very clear of describing those parasite or could be somewhere else. I never saw them before. any medication or snails could kill them?? Those white worms are not easy to detect. They are so thin if they are not moving I won't be able to see them at all. My eyes really hurt after catching them for half hour


----------



## kirkdgxp (Apr 21, 2010)

If the white worm is on the glass it's probably Planaria....it's not bad it just looks bad....Pat at Canadian Aquatics has No Planaria.....if it is a swimming whitish red worm...it is bad as it is probably callamanus worms....Again Pat has Levamisole HCL for dealing with this problem.....


----------



## Lymric (Feb 27, 2011)

could also be detritus worms (closely related to earthworms) I am currently dealing with this "problem" myself it's DISGUSTING but not too bad... Hope it helps 

"Under normal conditions these worms eat excess organics in the gravel.
However when seen in the water column it generally indicates a population explosion caused by to much organic build-up/decay. This can result in oxygen depletion for fish."

Aquarium (and Pond) Answers: Aquarium Parasites & Detritus Worms; Trematodes, Nematodes, Annelids in Fish


----------



## Kei (May 4, 2010)

i think hes talking about white worms?


----------



## EdmondsAquarium (Sep 1, 2010)

Thanks for the link! I think they may be detritus worms after I see the pictures. Well, it seems they are not the cause of my fish death. Thanks again for everyone's inputs! Maybe I should just do a complete wc?



Lymric said:


> could also be detritus worms (closely related to earthworms) I am currently dealing with this "problem" myself it's DISGUSTING but not too bad... Hope it helps
> 
> "Under normal conditions these worms eat excess organics in the gravel.
> However when seen in the water column it generally indicates a population explosion caused by to much organic build-up/decay. This can result in oxygen depletion for fish."
> ...


----------

